# What's your IQ?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://simple-iq.com/


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL, it doesn't take long. 148 for what it's worth.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

131


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

138 per this test.

When I was in grade school, I took some IQ tests to see if I was dumb or just lazy. I did a 136 then. In college I took another one and scored 132. School was killing my brain!


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

I got 81. No surprise there. :roll:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I did'nt take this one, I'm just tired of thinking today. But about 5 years ago at the insistence of my daughter I took a real IQ test. 2 days and came out at 185... Needless to say I was shocked and out 300 bucks..

W


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Is 221 a bad number??


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm up to 67 and if I take it a few more times I could probably do better.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'm up to 67 and if I take it a few more times I could probably do better.


Better stop now before you hurt something.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm starting to get a headache.:smt021


----------

